# Clothes - International delivery



## Busyte (May 19, 2009)

Hi,

I heard clothing there is not of a good quality so I've been researching and found out Marks and Spencer's does an international delivery to Australia, here's the link, in case someone out there misses it.

Also if you miss some of Next things go here, in country choose other then Australia and ask them to start delivering there.

Also Boden has beatiful (expensive) clothes and they do deliver in Australia.
Here's the link.

So clothes wise, until we are settled and know where to buy what, the internet might an option... :eyebrows:

Busyte


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

M&S charge £20 for delivery, and worth every penny :lol:

Dolly


----------

